# Mingos, Mongos and FWC



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

We left out of the Destin pass to troll the edge and after only catching a bonita and seeing the bottom light up with fish We decided to drop a line down.

Got a bunch of Mingos and a few were some of the biggest I have caught yet.

Decided to troll again and caught a couple undersized AJ's (story of my life can't find the keepers).

Then out of nowhere FWC rolls up on us and gets right next to our boat. Real nice guys. They asked politely if I could remove the rod from the rear holder on the gunnel. I then asked if they wanted us to reel the trolling rods in as well and he said, if you don't mind. I then kidded with them that if I reeled it in and got a hit would they let me reel it in and they laughed and said sure.

I got about 5 reels in and the thing starts to sing. They have to pull off of my boat so I can reel the thing in but unfortunately it was a bonita.

They asked for my drivers license, asked to look in the fish box and a few bucket and said good luck and have a nice day.

I have been stopped plenty at the pass but never 30 miles out. Scared me a bit initially to see some other boat hauling butt right at my boat but all in all it was a not bad experience.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to hear they were polite and professional bit do they legally have jurisdiction out there?


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

hit man said:


> Glad to hear they were polite and professional bit do they legally have jurisdiction out there?


You got a point but I figured it would go better if I didn't challenge their jurisdiction. :thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

hit man said:


> Glad to hear they were polite and professional bit do they legally have jurisdiction out there?



Yep. They have Federal Jurisdiction.


----------



## redfishing (Mar 31, 2012)

not to doubt you at all as I am sure they do have federal jurisdiction but according to their site.

"FWC officers have full police powers and statewide jurisdiction." not sure why they wouldn't just state federal but who knows?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

almo100 said:


> We left out of the Destin pass to troll the edge and after only catching a bonita and seeing the bottom light up with fish We decided to drop a line down.
> 
> Got a bunch of Mingos and a few were some of the biggest I have caught yet.
> 
> ...


I can understand there stance at being ale to search your boat in state water, but 30 miles out in international water I personally believe is out of there state patrolling area


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> I can understand there stance at being ale to search your boat in state water, but 30 miles out in international water I personally believe is out of there state patrolling area


Wrong.

This has been discussed on here numerous times.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't know all the rules for them and what area is but to make things a bit clear, yes I was 30 miles from the Destin pass but only 14-17 miles from land (Navarra) the way the crow flies.

Either way it does not matter if you are not doing anything illegal.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

almo100 said:


> Either way it does not matter if you are not doing anything illegal.


Sure it does since we're paying the fuel bill.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

flcaptainbill said:


> Sure it does since we're paying the fuel bill.


I'm just here to fish and have fun. Life is too short for all that other stuff and I know first hand. So I really do appreciate the comments but I don't care to enter a fishing forum, although allowed here and nothing wrong with it, to discuss political views or theories. 

I'll keep fishing, get stopped here and there and cut up with the officers make a good time of it and keep on enjoying life. :thumbup: At least for me, that's the reason I got the boat to begin with, enjoy life and make great memories with friends and my daughter.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

hit man said:


> Glad to hear they were polite and professional bit do they legally have jurisdiction out there?





Splittine said:


> Yep. They have Federal Jurisdiction.




Yes, I know I've typed this a million times. Here's my bi-annual rant:



They do have jurisdiction. Will write you a ticket.....

But then claim amnesia when it comes to publishing any type of consolidated regulations 

Is it too much to ask the Feds or the State to publish what each other enforces?



.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Got a good friend that used to be with Georgia DNR the equivalent of FWC and they had there officers federally deputized giving them the jurisdiction in federal waters,they even purchased some bigger boats just for that purpose and that was back in the late 90's so Im not surprised at all and glad they were respectful,etc.most are but Ive got checked several times near the destin bridge were we both almost hit the bridge and have decided next time Im going to tell them yes but lets get to a safer location which they shouldnt have a problem with.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

I agree with ya almo.. regardless, if u wanted to be a stubborn a$$ with them all they would have to do is make a call and then ur day would have been upside down.. I think u done right and like u said If u ain't got nothing to hide then why bother with acting out


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks like a great trip! Glad the FWC experience was positive. All mine have been as well and I always approach it the same way. Seems to make everyone's day better!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

almo100 said:


> I'm just here to fish and have fun. Life is too short for all that other stuff and I know first hand. So I really do appreciate the comments but I don't care to enter a fishing forum, although allowed here and nothing wrong with it, to discuss political views or theories.
> 
> I'll keep fishing, get stopped here and there and cut up with the officers make a good time of it and keep on enjoying life. :thumbup: At least for me, that's the reason I got the boat to begin with, enjoy life and make great memories with friends and my daughter.


:thumbsup: I concur :yes:"Lets keep fishing" :yes:"talking about fishing" :yes:and obey the laws place over us :yes: have no illegal fish on your boat:yes: and keep on Fishing! :yes: Its a win win for eveyone:thumbup:


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

almo100 said:


> I don't know all the rules for them and what area is but to make things a bit clear, yes I was 30 miles from the Destin pass but only 14-17 miles from land (Navarra) the way the crow flies.
> 
> Either way it does not matter if you are not doing anything illegal.


*I agree with this, but, I don't know myself what the range is but I do question why they , as a state agency would be patrolling outside of STATE waters. I would think logic dictates they could and should board your vessel once it reaches State waters again, not outside the line. Same result if you have illegal fish or what not and the state saves some $ on gas when they stay in their own yard so to speak. Just makes more sense too me.*


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I have heard of other boat stopped while bottom fishing out there. Can they stop you while trolling? What is their probable cause?

Personally, I have been stopped probably a dozen times by the same guy in Destin. Each time he was very professional an quick.


John


----------

